# Diving Airplanes?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

How many airplanes are there out there that can be dove? I have never heard of anyone diving them but I know there are a half dozen out there. It would be a cool dive to find some old planes.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I use to dive about 15 of them years ago but most have been destroyed by the hurricanes. There are a few left but not a lot is very high above the sand. I'm sure some are in deeper water in better condition.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

That is pretty much what I figured. I dove a couple of planes in the bahamas and always enjoyed those dives.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/wwii-plane-dive-107606/


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/wwii-plane-dive-107606/


Those are some awesome pics!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

bigspoon17 said:


> Those are some awesome pics!



^ X2 :thumbup:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a video of a plane I dove last year and shot some snapper / lionfish off of.. I don't have youtube at work but I'll try to post at lunch


----------

